
Income inequality is rising so fast, data can’t keep up - pizza
https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-income-inequality-wage-tracking-20190221-story.html
======
pizza
tl;dr: “All workers who report weekly earnings above $2,884.61 (annual
earnings for full-year workers above $150,000) are recorded as having weekly
earnings of exactly $2,884.61, to preserve the anonymity of respondents,”
Gould writes. That top-code threshold hasn’t been updated since 1998. As a
result, the survey is becoming less useful for tracking top incomes at a time
when public concern over inequality is growing.

